# Copy Paste And Print Screen all Blocked HELP



## blupu (Mar 25, 2007)

I have come across a eBook file that I downloaded and I would like to printit but I can not right click to copy or even get the coursor to click on anything he seems to have it all blocked I have tryed to print screen button also. Eveyone says it is so easy to get around this but I can't figure it out.  This being blocked makes me what to find out how to get around it even more. Thanks for any Help.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

What you are asking to do is get around the copyright and uses permission. This is illegal and you'll find no help here. Any further posts asking to bypass copyrights and uses permissions will result in a permanant disabling of your account.


----------

